# Any idea where to buy or how to make a modern water tower?



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wanting a modern style water tower for a city. I was wondering if anyone makes these or would I have to try and make one. Any suggestions?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, Eaglewings Ironcraft makes a very nice one out of steel and they are popular like fleas on a dog around Phoenix/Tucson area.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Mainline Products now Split jaw have a modern water that is also a yard sprinkler... here is the page, but the photo does not show 
http://www.railclamp.com/displayCategory.jsp?categoryId=58&vId=77676 
You can see one on the home page, at http://www.railclamp.com/index.jsp?vId=77676 

Nick


----------

